# CD an neuen rahmen



## knoxvillj (11. November 2006)

Hallo hab bei einem radhändler gesehen das an den rocky elementrahmen eine cd mit dranhängt. 
keiner konnte mir auskunft über den inhalt geben. 


jetzt die frage an euch 

was ist auf der cd/dvd die an den rahmen hängt?

danke

 gruß


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. November 2006)

knoxvillj schrieb:


> Hallo hab bei einem radhändler gesehen das an den rocky elementrahmen eine cd mit dranhängt.
> keiner konnte mir auskunft über den inhalt geben.
> 
> 
> ...



ein Video-clip von Rocky.......................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoxvillj (12. November 2006)

AHHH.! 

danke

 Gruß


----------



## Dome_2001 (14. November 2006)

Hat den schon jemand? Kann man den sich besorgen?! Ist er interessant? Was wird gezeigt?

Fragen über Fragen ....


----------



## Jendo (14. November 2006)

eigentlich bekommt man die cd immer mit zum Bike/ Frame dazu.
Jedenfalls hab ich mindestens eine hier rum liegen.
Es ist der ganze Herstellungsprozess von der entwiklung über schweißen bis zur Lackierung drauf.
Ich habs mir lange nicht angeschaut, aber das sollte noch so hängen geblieben sein.
mfg Rob


----------



## ik23 (14. November 2006)

Wolltest Du den Film nicht schon immer mal ins Netz stellen?


----------



## knoxvillj (15. November 2006)

sollte!!!!! an jedem dran sein!!!!


an meinem nicht 

vielleicht komm ich irgendwie an den film. 
würd mich sehr freuen.


 gruß


----------



## Jendo (15. November 2006)

der Film ist Copyright...
Aber mal schauen vielleicht ergibt sich ja aml die gelegneheit...räusper...
später mal!
Der "Film" geht auch nur 8:30min...also solltet ihr hier nicht an ein Wunderfilm glauben. Der Streifen ist auch schon von 2002!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. November 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> der Film ist Copyright...
> Aber mal schauen vielleicht ergibt sich ja aml die gelegneheit...räusper...
> später mal!
> Der "Film" geht auch nur 8:30min...also solltet ihr hier nicht an ein Wunderfilm glauben. Der Streifen ist auch schon von 2002!



und damals waren die Rocky Bikes noch completely Handcrafted in CANADA


----------



## All-Mountain (16. November 2006)

Der Film hat um die 50 MB also etwas viel zum schnell mal irgendwo hochladen...

Aber, schönes Filmchen:
Fängt mit einer witzig gemachten Sequenz an, bei der Gott und Wade Simmons zusammen biken gehen und zeigt dann Schritt für Schritt wie die Bikes im Rocky Werk (per Hand) gebaut werden. Bike-Tester fährt ins Fabrikgebäude direkt an den Entwickler-Schreibtisch usw. Gespickt mit schönen Riding-Pic's aus British Columbia. Dann noch ein paar Infos zu Wheeltech.
Am Schluß groß der Rocky Slogan:
*Rocky Mountain - die von Hand gebauten Bikes für die das Gebirge geschafffen wurde.*
Ja "_von Hand gebaut_", damals war die Welt halt noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Jendo (16. November 2006)

PMs unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

